# My 55 gallon sorority tank w/pics!



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ok so ive been asked alot for pictures regarding my sorority. i took a few pics, although not very good ones, you can at least get an idea of "hiding spots" or layout, for a sorority.
I have 30 females in it, I change 15 - 20 gallons every week, because it is a little overstocked in my opinion, but i cant resist them. I have provided lots of live and fake plants, river stone, sand and driftwood, and a bubblewand. 

I took one without the lights on so you can see the girls, the sand etc....better. I hope you like


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your tank and girls are beautiful!!


----------



## Rubicon (Oct 8, 2009)

30? That's a whole gurl's college!!!



Love it.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

*Jaw drops* That...is....awesome! I love it! It's beautiful... now if only my husband would let me go _that_ far... lol Gorgeous!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

VERY nice tank!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks everyone, i wish i could take a really good picture, these really dont do it justice. 

i think im going to have to setup another sorority tank, i added another lil lady today....lol


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, it is BEAUTIFUL!! The tank is great and a whole tank of female bettas is just so colorful!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks kim, if only we could do the same with the boys.....


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Oh wow that is fabulous! I am so jealous


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

wow! that looks wonderful! I agree, too bad we can't put males together like that! sigh.....


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ive been waiting to see this! Finally! Looks GREAT. I love that big peice of drift wood in the center. I cant wait for x-mas to set up my 29! <3 I wanna see some upclose shots of the ladies!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

No really you did take good pictures! Awesome tank! Beautiful fish too! All I can add is....WOW! lol. :nicefish::welldone:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Holy... cow....

I'm so jealous...


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks!, ill get pics up of the ladies and the boys soon!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks alex, that driftwood was a real bit of work too, i bought a really large piece nd cut it into 3 pieces. this tank has two pieces, the one in th emiddle, i drilled out the middle of it so the fish can swim thru it. its really fun to watch them swim thru. the other one is shaped like a half moon if u look closely. i have another piece from this thats in my community tank, its 18" long and they can swim underneath it, ill post pics one day of that tank as well. i cant seem to get nice closeups of the girls, so maybe i should do a video? can u post videos in these threads?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i just love drift wood!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sure, you can post videos!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

how do i post a video?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, love it! I'm so jeaous.

You can always upload a video to Photobucket or Youtube and link us.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ok cool, i took a video yesterday of the sorority because i can never get good still shots of them. they do not like to pose lol ill post it soon


----------

